# Stains in the bath tub, help?!



## AJcantsay (Jun 5, 2009)

So I know this is a homesteading site but my husband is military so it will be a while before we get a house with land. With that said we are living in an apt and have room mates. Well our last room mate moved out and new ones are moving in on the 15th. So I go into her bathroom to clean and I don't know what she has been doing in there but it's beyond disgusting. I have been scrubbing this bath tub with every product I own trying to get these stains off the bottom of the tub.

So I figured maybe some of the more experienced wives out there who maybe have had plenty tracked into their bathrooms by hubby and kids could help me out? It's not as bad as it was when I started but I want it to be nice for the new people. Thanks.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

It may be iron stains...are they orangey ???

If so there is a special product for that.

I will find out the name for you..


----------



## AJcantsay (Jun 5, 2009)

They are black stains. Now that I've worked on them a little they are faded but still present. How do you get an iron stain in a bath tub?


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Some well water has an iron content that stains


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

CLR is the name of the product for mineral stains.

I don't know what it is or what the letters stand for but it works.

I also looked and read that mineral stains can be orange or blackish..


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

What is the tub made of? Is the finish still on?


----------



## AJcantsay (Jun 5, 2009)

I am not sure what it is made of as it is just a regular tub in an apartment. The finish is still on but I am trying to avoid anything extreme in actions and price since it isn't my tub. I just want it to look nice. I had hoped there was some old secret like lemon juice or something. I will try CLR; I have heard of it and I think it stands for calcium, lime and rust because that's what it gets rid of.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

If it's in the bottom, pour a couple (or more) cups of bleach into about 2-3 inches of water in the bottom of the tub and let it sit in the bathtub overnight. Black stains might have been hair coloring.

Mon


----------



## AJcantsay (Jun 5, 2009)

Frog Mammy I may try that tonight since I already have bleach and don't get paid until next wednesday (need money to buy CLR). And it may infact be hair coloring though I can't say for sure.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

AJcantsay,

Most older bathtubs are enameled cast iron. Many of the newer ones are made of acrylic or fiberglass. Be careful as to what you use as it may mar the finish and you'll lose your security deposit and may be responsible for damage beyond it.

CLR stands for Calcium, Lime and Rust and it is Hydrochloric Acid. If it was from rust in the water, I would contact the landlord before using an acid or getting too aggresive on removing a stain. 

Try a citrus based degreaser if it is a tub ring from body dirt and soap scum. Or you may try a soft cleanser and a sponge.

I hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## GrayDay (Apr 6, 2010)

Don't know if you're still having trouble. I just tried 1 cup of Borax (in the laundry section) mixed with 2 c baking soda. Make a paste, spread it on, and scrub with a soft brush. Even if you have a fiberglass tub it wont scratch. Be sure to wear gloves as borax is drying to skin.


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

I'll be the stains are either hair dye or fabric dye that she let sit in the tub and it has now stained the tub.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I had an apartment stove so yellow that could not be cleaned. So I spray painted it black with hig temp paint.

Just sayin.


----------

